# The 'Barramundi Memoirs', a pictorial success story



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Following the positive feedback received from my previous post, 'Memories, a collection of captures and Pbs over the years', I have decided to release Version 2 along similar lines. The following scanned photographs present an insight into my main target species of fish (barramundi) that I seek out on my kayaking adventures to Northern Australia. Each photo was taken using a self-timer and tripod as I was travelling alone at the time and didn't have the luxury of being able to hold my catch while seated in the yak. I've tried to select photos that portray not only the fish, but also the sensational Australian countryside I have been able to experience (the locations span a number of wild rivers across Far North Queensland and the Northern Territory - these are *not *impoundment fish.) Even though what I've presented here may not be PBs on this forum, their capture was special and all excepting a small one for the plate was safely released. Please enjoy&#8230;









1.	Year 2000. This fine barra came from a 12km landlocked freshwater creek in FNQ which stores some good fish but they can be somewhat finicky, on the bite one day then quiet the next. Another problem is the huge croc that permanently resides in the creek. I've encountered it several times over the years and it's always a 'brown trouser' moment that I could do without.









2.	Year 2000. The barra in this photo was one of many I caught on this FNQ river during this particular trek. Sadly, the pros began netting the mouth of this river in subsequent years and the catches dropped off. Still, some get past the 'production line' and allow a bit of fun to be had.









3.	Same year, same river, but further upstream nearer camp. Most fish caught in this section are generally smaller but still a buzz to catch.









4.	Same creek as in photo #1, the year now 2001. You can see by the topography how difficult it can be to set up a tripod, activate the self-timer then run to pick up your struggling fish while trying to act natural.









5.	Year 2001. A bigger fish, caught casting from the sand as the tide rushed in, a few kilometres further downstream from the barra shown in photo #2.









6	Northern Territory, 2001. This particular river releases a few decent barra, but is more famous for its huge queenies that travel upstream on the full moon tides. The water behind me can become choked with queenies when they're on and the bite is fierce.









7	Another river in the NT, 2001. I'm standing on a small rocky island that has provided some dynamite barramundi fishing on the right tides as the fish hang just off the edge and are basically caught at your feet. This area however has many, many big crocs to contend with and a kayaking experience there can be rather character building.









8	This nice specimen was also found on the 2001 trip in an NT river. A bunch of them had moved up with the tide and I was lucky to nab two but lose a few monsters that straightened the split rings and bent the trebles on the big gold Bomber lure. This guy took a Kokoda McDiver lure when the Bomber went into retirement.









9	Move ahead to 2002, the location FNQ. I picked up this fella late in the day paddling back to camp. Not big, but still a barra and some afternoon delight!









10.	2002, the same FNQ river as #9 above. I like this shot because it shows classic barra conditions, like a sunken tree sitting off the bank in deep water. These are the things I zero in on when there's a lot of sand about and not much submerged structure to hold fish.









11.	2004 FNQ, same river as #9 & 10 above. The fish is only smallish but I've included it more to show the stunning countryside.









12.	Year 2006, in the NT. This is what happens when trying to unsuccessfully manage a big fish with the self-timer counting down.









13. Year 2006 in the NT. Hey, it's not all C&R - I still have to eat! This fish is legally undersized but being alone I can't possibly consume a 60cm barra by myself (I have no cold storage to keep fillets) I foolishly tried one night to eat something near legal size and woke up sick vomiting everything across the ground, much to the delight of the meat ants. I said to myself, never again!

After a 2 year absence I will be leaving for Northern Oz again sometime in late August '08 to do it all again, 5-6 weeks of solo bush kayaking, adventure, barramundi fishing and sun (thanks Kath for the extended leave pass!). Photos and stories will follow, but not until October '08 when I plan to be home.

Rick


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Some great pics and fish there Murd. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

15 fish. 1 pair of shorts...

:lol:


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

Plenty of great memories there. In future though I'd suggest stepping away from deep water drop-offs for your photo, otherwise you might just capture the action photo of all time - courtesy of a hungry 'salty'!

Looking forward to the next instalment with much interest.


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

i miss the NT, so much freedom and fish but so little time  Im going back a bit after high school
ango


----------

